# Extra-long machine screws



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Would anyone know of a place where I can find extra long (7-8") machine screws, 5/16" diameter or thereabouts? Truss our round head preferred. I tried everything I could on Google but to no avail.


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

You are going to be hard pressed to find a machine screw that long. Even Grainger and Motion Industries, who both carry every kind of fastener imaginable only have up to about three inch long screws. Have you considered using all-thread with acorn type nuts instead?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

will this work?
http://www.jamestowndistributors.co...6&familyName=5/16-18+Bronze+Machine+Screws+FH


----------



## hazmat17 (Sep 27, 2007)

mcmaster carr search "screws" then you can select by length, size etc. They had 8" 1/4-20 screws.

Just curious, but what is the application?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Brak-

What is the application? The ones that Cam has posted a link to are silicon bronze, but stainless steel would probably be stronger IIRC.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Extra Long Stainless Fasteners*

There is a website called BoltDepot.com that shows quite a variety. I searched out 5/16" 18 flat head machine screws up to 10" long in stainless.

They are slotted instead of phillips, but depending on the style and length you need, they may be your answer.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just be careful, many of the "stainless" bolts aren't marine-grade stainless, like 316 or 304, but the less expensive and less corrosion resistant martenistic stainless steels, which will corrode fairly quickly in a marine environment. BTW, the austentic stainless steels, like 304 and 316 are non-magnetic, the cheaper stainless steels generally are magnetic.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Around here there is a place called the Nutty Company that might have it or Fasten All. Try them


Dennis


----------



## boatpsycho (Dec 29, 2021)

Brass & Stainless Steel
Brass 
Stainless Steel 

LINKS TO COMMERCIAL SITE REMOVED PER FORUM RULES- Jeff_H Sailnet moderator


----------

